# Breaking in the new skiff



## zthomas (Jan 14, 2014)

Great shots, especially that second one!


----------



## TieOneOnJax (May 24, 2018)

perrymcfly said:


> had to get a few shots of the first few slimes on the new skiff.
> View attachment 11533
> View attachment 11534
> View attachment 11535


Really cool shots. Love how beat up that fish’s nose looks in the 2nd shot. He looks as bad a$$ as redfish are.


----------



## Az Iron (Nov 5, 2019)

Always liked that blue/black combo


----------



## drewbirch (Oct 9, 2019)

Damn, those are awesome!


----------



## FlatsRed (Jan 14, 2020)

Very cool


----------



## Jake S (May 22, 2020)

perrymcfly said:


> had to get a few shots of the first few slimes on the new skiff.
> View attachment 11533
> View attachment 11534
> View attachment 11535


What camera setup are you shooting with? These are slick pics!


----------



## perrymcfly (Jan 19, 2017)

Jake S said:


> What camera setup are you shooting with? These are slick pics!


That was on my old Canon setup. Shooting a Sony a7rii now.


----------



## jr912 (Feb 4, 2021)

Cool pictures, I bet thats a sweet boat


----------

